# Fall and Winter



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice *autumn colours* :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0867 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0876 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0889 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0898 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Enable (Nov 14, 2019)

How great it looks. You are all really good
I'm also interested in photography, I really love autumn - it's a really great time.
Now I plan to buy a good camera so I can take similar pictures.
I'm not a professional photographer, but I still know something.
So I want a camera for the amateur, not a professional.
He started to save some money and also play online casinos.
I know a little about slots, so I hope it will also bring me some profit.
Here is the software I use from Casino Bonus
Someone might find this useful. And good photos to you


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0979 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0988 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr





Deer Lake Park

IMG_1101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Burnaby Art Gallery

IMG_1102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Deer Lake.

IMG_1118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Deer Lake.

IMG_1118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful colours, very nice photos :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1139 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lafarge Lake Park, Coquitlam

IMG_6580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lafarge Park

IMG_6633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some pics I took earlier this morning.

IMG_7894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! A lot of snow! :nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More..

IMG_7916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7949 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More snow

IMG_7951 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7957 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7979 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7980 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7981 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boundary Park, Surrey

IMG_8070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8385 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8394 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8399 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice winter photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00951 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely snowy pics! kay: there is no real winter in my city this year.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey

20200117_152414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_152347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

